# Could it be teething?



## LittleRogue (Feb 23, 2015)

My female gsd had both her ears up around 12 weeks and 2 days. Today she was out playing with another dog and her ears where up, and remained up until she got home. She fell asleep after all that play and now her one ear is flopped over. 
She's between 13 and 14 weeks of age. 
Could she already be teething? I'm hoping this is the cause for her ear to go back down and become floppy. She can hold it up, but often it's flopped. 


ps. since her second ear/both ear where up at 12weeks and 2 days, they never came down until now. Also, it's only the one ear that's flopped. (the last one to go up initially)


----------



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

She is probably teething. My WGS pup's ears have never been both up at the same time, but one has been up while one is down. I have had so much anxiety Cuz he is so rough with his ears... Banging them, laying on them while sleeping on his back, and sometimes itching them with his feet. However, he slept most of the day today and it looks like his ears want to go up. Throughout these 4 months his ears have been down. They will go up like the 3rd picture and within 15 mins they will be down like the first picture. I think that's normal.


----------



## OkieDog (Mar 15, 2015)

My GSD puppy is 16 weeks. One ear is sort of standing up, meaning that it is leaning over on the top of his head rather than standing at attention. The other ear is just floppy. We never rub his ears and are very careful not to disturb them. Is this normal at his age?


----------



## LittleRogue (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, I figured it was because of teething but wasn't 100% sure. 

This is a picture of her a few days ago, both ears up









And this is a picture of her now









Like I said before once both ears where up, they have been up since... until today that is.


----------



## CandyMarie012 (Jan 15, 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much about it cuz of the teething experience. However, I limit my puppy from playing with other pups because they are too rough and I worry about them damanaging his ears if they bite them.


----------

